# Philippines open for tourism again starting Feb 10



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

https://doh.gov.ph/sites/default/files/health-update/IATFResolution159.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's what I just received on my Facebook page from the PBI but if you check their Facebook page this won't be listed yet for some reason and only the message above posted by Magsasaja but probably tomorrow it will be posted on the PBI under Press Release.

*Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines*
25m ·

28 January 2022
PRESS RELEASE
PH to open borders to foreign tourists

MANILA, Philippines—The Bureau of Immigration (BI) announced that the country will be opening its borders to the entry of foreign tourists starting February 10.

In an advisory, BI Commissioner Jaime Morente said that, in compliance with the resolution from the Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-MEID) issued on Thursday, fully vaccinated nationals of non-visa required countries under Executive Order No. 408 s. 1960 as amended, shall be allowed to enter the Philippines.

A total of 157 countries are considered visa free, including the United States of America, South Korea, Japan, Australia, Canada, UK, Malaysia, and Singapore.

Arriving tourists are required to present a passport valid for at least 6 months, and the required proof of vaccination against Covid-19.

Accepted proofs of vaccination are World Health Organization International Certificates of Vaccination and Prophylaxis, VaxCertPH, or national/state digital certificate of the foreign government which has accepted VaxCertPH under a reciprocal arrangement unless otherwise permitted by the IATF-MEID.

Additionally, according to the resolution, starting February 1, arriving passengers must submit a negative RT-PCR test valid for 48 hours prior to departure from country of origin.

Those fully vaccinated are no longer required to undergo facility-based quarantine, but shall self-monitor for 7 days. On the other hand, unvaccinated, partially vaccinated, and those whose vaccination status cannot be confirmed shall undergo the required quarantine protocols as implemented by the Bureau of Quarantine and the local government units.
Minors are exempted from providing proof of vaccination.

“The opening of our borders to foreign tourists is a welcome development,” said Morente. “We see this as a giant leap towards the rebound of the tourism and international travel sector,” he added.

#ProtectPHBorders
#TravelRestrictionsPH
#WeHealAsOne
#BeatCOVID19
#BureauofImmigration
#ImmigrationHelplinePH


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another link from GMA News No more facility based quarantines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PH removes red, yellow, green list classification*
By Margret Fermin -January 28, 2022

The Philippine government announced the temporary suspension of COVID-19 risk classification for travelers beginning February 1.

Acting presidential spokesperson Karlo Nograles said there would be different travel requirements for arriving passengers based on the vaccination status.

The red, yellow, green list classification has been removed. There will be no distinction regardless of whether a traveler came from a high-, moderate-, or low-risk country.

Fully vaccinated passengers must show a negative RT-PCR test taken within 48 hours before leaving the country of origin. After that, they are no longer required to stay in a facility quarantine. However, they should observe themselves at home for symptoms for 7 days, Nograles said.

Meanwhile, unvaccinated and partially vaccinated passengers must present a negative RT-PCR test result taken within 48 hours before departure. After that, they must stay at a facility-based quarantine facility. He added that they will undergo an RT-PCR test on the fifth day and complete their 14-day quarantine at home.

Earlier, the Department of Tourism (DOT) is pushed to open the country to foreign tourists from non-visa countries on the “green list.”

This is to revitalize the tourism industry, which has been severely affected by the restrictions on re-filing COVID-19 cases in the country.

According to DOT data, from the 12.80 percent contribution of tourism to the gross domestic product in 2019, it will fall to 5.40 percent in 2020.

*PH removes red, yellow, green list classification*

More than 1 million tourism workers will lose their jobs in 2020.

Meanwhile, the number of Omicron variants in the country has increased after 618 new cases were confirmed in another batch of samples that were subjected to ‘genome sequencing’ by the Department of Health.

In a DOH statement yesterday, the UP-Philippine Genome Center and UP-National Institutes of Health discovered in 677 samples the new 618 Omicron variants and 35 Delta variants.

In the Omicron variants, its original lineage of B.1.1.529 was discovered, and sub-lineages of BA.1 and BA.2.

“The earliest detection of the BA.2 sub-lineage was on December 31, 2021 and was found to be the majority of Omicron cases in the latest batch,” said DOH.

The DOH is already investigating why BA.2 sub-lineage is more numerous than others. They clarified that there is no significant difference between BA.1 and BA.2 when it comes to infectious speed and severity.

*Visit our Facebook page for more news updates. Philippineslifestyle link*


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Yahoooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

So excited and happy to see this news. Its been 28 months since I saw the gf, she is in tears (happy ones!).

One thing that is not clear - will they allow extensions? 30 days isnt enough so I would wanna make tracks to the local Immigration place and extend.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

How are we suppose to get a negative test 48 hours before flying there? I believe that is going to be hard to do. Has anyone tried scheduling a test in that time frame? I would hate to book a flight and they tell me at the gate we won't accept the ticket.

Art


----------



## samhoustonian (12 mo ago)

I'm having a hard time trying to hunt down that WHO yellow card. The last place I got my immunization shots says they can't transfer my CDC shot information over to one of those. Wondering if the PH immigration will take the CDC white card? Anyone gotten in with these?


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

This from recent days. 








Fully vaxxed travelers from non-visa-required countries can enter PH starting Feb. 10


The Nation's Leading Newspaper




mb.com.ph


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Danward said:


> This from recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to The PI Foreign Tourists! Great time to escape the snow, overcast skies, & depressing cold weather. 😁 

Effective 10 February 2022, fully vaccinated nationals of non-visa required countries under Executive Order No. 408 (s.1960), as amended, shall be allowed to enter the Philippines 

IATF 159
Jan 27, 2022
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2022/01jan/20220127-RESO-159-RRD.pdf


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

samhoustonian said:


> I'm having a hard time trying to hunt down that WHO yellow card. The last place I got my immunization shots says they can't transfer my CDC shot information over to one of those. Wondering if the PH immigration will take the CDC white card? Anyone gotten in with these?


The cdc white card should be sufficient.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> How are we suppose to get a negative test 48 hours before flying there? I believe that is going to be hard to do. Has anyone tried scheduling a test in that time frame? I would hate to book a flight and they tell me at the gate we won't accept the ticket.
> 
> Art


I looked into that when for when I fly back to the states & return. I found out that the Airport from where I would depart from has approved companies at the airport where you can get the test prior to boarding the plane.

Contact the Airport you will be departing from & inquire if they have testing at the airport.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

samhoustonian said:


> I'm having a hard time trying to hunt down that WHO yellow card. The last place I got my immunization shots says they can't transfer my CDC shot information over to one of those. Wondering if the PH immigration will take the CDC white card? Anyone gotten in with these?


We have the same CDC card. What proof of vaccination will be accepted by PH is critical to travel.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Danward said:


> We have the same CDC card. What proof of vaccination will be accepted by PH is critical to travel.


If you can't show the required vaccine proof listed in para 2., be prepared to follow the requirement in para 3.

From IATF 159
https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2022/01jan/20220127-RESO-159-RRD.pdf

*2. International arriving passengers must have the following proofs of
vaccination against COVID-19* recognized under existing IATF
regulations:
a. World Health Organization International Certificates of
Vaccination and Prophylaxis;
b. VaxCertPH; or
c. National/state digital certificate of the foreign government which
has accepted VaxCertPH under a reciprocal arrangement unless
otherwise permitted by the IATF.

*3. For unvaccinated, partially vaccinated, or individuals whose vaccination*
*status cannot be independently validated*, they shall be required to present
a negative RT-PCR test taken within forty-eight hours (48hrs) prior to
departure from the country of origin. Additionally, they shall be required
to undergo facility-based quarantine until the release of their negative
RT-PCR test taken on the fifth (5th) day. After which, they shall be
required to undergo home quarantine until their fourteenth (14th) day, with
the date of arrival being the first day. The local government units of
destination and their respective Barangay Health Emergency Response
Teams are tasked to monitor those arriving passengers undergoing home
quarantine


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

samhoustonian said:


> I'm having a hard time trying to hunt down that WHO yellow card. The last place I got my immunization shots says they can't transfer my CDC shot information over to one of those. Wondering if the PH immigration will take the CDC white card? Anyone gotten in with these?


Unless I'm mistaken as far as I can tell the authorities there will accept your countries vaccination record. For example me here in the UK I log into the government health site (NHS) and can print out PDFs of my vaxx record which has a QR code that they can scan at passport control. Is it similar for CDC?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

No DatanaDV20----My CDC card does not have a scan code. I do have the VA clinic information on the card. I guess they would have to believe my CDC card is real and not a fake.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> If you can't show the required vaccine proof listed in para 2., be prepared to follow the requirement in para 3.
> 
> From IATF 159
> https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2022/01jan/20220127-RESO-159-RRD.pdf
> ...


I think that is for Filipinos, former Filipinos, Balikbayan and valid visa holders (SRRV) etc. non- vaccinated foreign tourists are not allowed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## samhoustonian (12 mo ago)

From everything I've read, here and elsewhere, the Phil should accept our (American's) CDC card. It's the whole "reciprocal" thing that matters: If we accept their proof of a vaccine shot, they'll accept ours in turn, and as far as I know--anecdotal and in reading--we do, in fact, except theirs, so there is absolutely no reason for them not to accept our CDC card. 

(My fiancee is also in a private Facebook group that has direct connections to the government--for instance, they learned about this new rule a full day before it was officially announced--the CDC card should be good to go.)

Good luck and happy landing in the Phil, boys!


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

@M.C.A. thanks for posting those. Very useful 

Would you know if they will allow the usual extensions? (30 day visa free to 59 days).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> @M.C.A. thanks for posting those. Very useful
> 
> Would you know if they will allow the usual extensions? (30 day visa free to 59 days).


I don't know but I haven't heard any restrictions to the visit, if anything the Philippines sure could use a cash infusion and probably the main reason it's finally opening up.

I won't travel anymore flying has become to stressful for me but anyway before I left the US I'd get a 59 day Visa (9a) from the Philippine Consulate, they'd affix a stamp in my passport, I still have the passport and here's a copy of the Visa it's good for 3 months, so they give you the initial credit of 30 days but I think it has increased to 45 days now, so whatever it is plus the additional two more months. I don't know how long the EED takes but this 9a Visa was a one-day event.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There has been no mention of extending beyond the 30 days so maybe maybe not. They did say there would be further updates over the next few days. One thing they have got to sort out is opening up the country as what's the point of tourists coming here if they can't travel around. I think they will have to start leaning on the LGUs because they all have there own rules and pretty much do as they please.
One change I did notice was that everyone needs 6 month's on their passports now whereas this was removed for the UK a few years ago, maybe other countries as well.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> There has been no mention of extending beyond the 30 days so maybe maybe not. They did say there would be further updates over the next few days. One thing they have got to sort out is opening up the country as what's the point of tourists coming here if they can't travel around. I think they will have to start leaning on the LGUs because they all have there own rules and pretty much do as they please.
> One change I did notice was that everyone needs 6 month's on their passports now whereas this was removed for the UK a few years ago, maybe other countries as well.


I think it's been a rule but hasn't been enforced, I remember this 6 months rule was for the annual check-ins and now for tourist visiting.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I think it's been a rule but hasn't been enforced, I remember this 6 months rule was for the annual check-ins and now for tourist visiting.


It used to be enforced because a friend of our was stuck in Hong Kong for a week whilst they got their son a new passport. Plane wouldn't board them because he had less than 6 months. A few years ago the requirement was removed for the UK.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I don't know but I haven't heard any restrictions to the visit, if anything the Philippines sure could use a cash infusion and probably the main reason it's finally opening up.
> 
> I won't travel anymore flying has become to stressful for me but anyway before I left the US I'd get a 59 day Visa (9a) from the Philippine Consulate, they'd affix a stamp in my passport, I still have the passport and here's a copy of the Visa it's good for 3 months, so they give you the initial credit of 30 days but I think it has increased to 45 days now, so whatever it is plus the additional two more months.


This is true and Im hoping this is the case. Good point on the visa before travel , I can do that here in the UK but Im a worry wort and part of me worries that if they reject it for whatever reason (I send it through the mail) it will go on record etc. etc. Whereas me turning up in person at the new BOI at a nice mall not far from where GF is has a better chance of success (I did this in 2019). Also afraid of goof ups - in 2019 id applied for and paid for a multiple entry visa. They goofed and gave me a single entry. Thankfully Id used a reputable 3rd party visa service and they refunded immediately.

I hear ya on the stress of flying. It went from an adventure back in the day to a boring chore and now thanks to the rona its even worse. I have a long checklist of stuff I need to get in order before travelling. As tempting as it is to hop on a plane on Feb 11 (one day after border opening) im going to wait a bit and observe feedback from the first tourists on the ground for any gotchas and an update on the rules. Many of them will want to extend their stays.



Gary D said:


> There has been no mention of extending beyond the 30 days so maybe maybe not. They did say there would be further updates over the next few days. One thing they have got to sort out is opening up the country as what's the point of tourists coming here if they can't travel around....


I really hope they allow it. I will be arrving there after at least 31 months away and will be gutted if I can only stay 30 days. It will mean a return to the visa-run flights which in these rona times will be something else.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> This is true and Im hoping this is the case. Good point on the visa before travel , I can do that here in the UK but Im a worry wort and part of me worries that if they reject it for whatever reason (I send it through the mail) it will go on record etc. etc. Whereas me turning up in person at the new BOI at a nice mall not far from where GF is has a better chance of success (I did this in 2019). Also afraid of goof ups - in 2019 id applied for and paid for a multiple entry visa. They goofed and gave me a single entry. Thankfully Id used a reputable 3rd party visa service and they refunded immediately.
> 
> I hear ya on the stress of flying. It went from an adventure back in the day to a boring chore and now thanks to the rona its even worse. I have a long checklist of stuff I need to get in order before travelling. As tempting as it is to hop on a plane on Feb 11 (one day after border opening) im going to wait a bit and observe feedback from the first tourists on the ground for any gotchas and an update on the rules. Many of them will want to extend their stays.
> 
> ...


Unless you are a businessman a multi entry visa is completely the wrong visa to have.It may have a duration of six months, one year, but it only gives you 59 days on each entry.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> This is true and Im hoping this is the case. Good point on the visa before travel , I can do that here in the UK but Im a worry wort and part of me worries that if they reject it for whatever reason (I send it through the mail) it will go on record etc. etc. Whereas me turning up in person at the new BOI at a nice mall not far from where GF is has a better chance of success (I did this in 2019). Also afraid of goof ups - in 2019 id applied for and paid for a multiple entry visa. They goofed and gave me a single entry. Thankfully Id used a reputable 3rd party visa service and they refunded immediately.
> 
> I hear ya on the stress of flying. It went from an adventure back in the day to a boring chore and now thanks to the rona its even worse. I have a long checklist of stuff I need to get in order before travelling. As tempting as it is to hop on a plane on Feb 11 (one day after border opening) im going to wait a bit and observe feedback from the first tourists on the ground for any gotchas and an update on the rules. Many of them
> I really hope they allow it. I will be arrving there after at least 31 months away and will be gutted if I can only stay 30 days. It will mean a return to the visa-run flights which in these rona times will be something else.


Contact the Philippine Bureau Of Immigration and ask them by message. PBI Facebook


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We went to our Health Department to try to locate the yellow WHO vaccination card which also has CDC printed on the card. They had zero knowledge of the yellow cards which look like they are international cards and cover all countries.
In the USA we have not found that there are any digital records with a QR code.
The rollout starts the 10th. We can all hope it goes smoothly. If it increases cases or yet another variant comes out of South Africa they could close things off again. We were suprised by the news and we won't be able to travel until July-August. We hope the same entry process they have implemented will still be good many months from now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward said:


> We went to our Health Department to try to locate the yellow WHO vaccination card which also has CDC printed on the card. They had zero knowledge of the yellow cards which look like they are international cards and cover all countries.
> In the USA we have not found that there are any digital records with a QR code.
> The rollout starts the 10th. We can all hope it goes smoothly. If it increases cases or yet another variant comes out of South Africa they could close things off again. We were suprised by the news and we won't be able to travel until July-August. We hope the same entry process they have implemented will still be good many months from now.


According to everything posted by the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, the CDC card will work. These newer variants aren't as deadly plus nearly 60 million out of 103 million citizens have received their second dose of the vaccine.

Another issue with the lockdowns that I've noticed is the front liners have become less confrontational and also the restaurants are allowed a certain amount of people but last year that wasn't the case, you were ordering from a window and not allowed inside plus Vaccine enforcers out taking photos of the establishment and would make sure everyone was distanced including family's lol...it was a little ridiculous, to say the least, but now I see some form of fairness in the distance requirements.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Contact the Philippine Bureau Of Immigration and ask them by message. PBI Facebook


Will do that. Hope they get back in good time. In the meantime I saw a post on FB where this lady in Davao is going to the Immigration Office to find this out straight from the horses mouth. She has a UK bf and he asked her to go check. While I never buy into 2nd hand info it will be interesting nonetheless to see what she finds out.



Gary D said:


> Unless you are a businessman a multi entry visa is completely the wrong visa to have.It may have a duration of six months, one year, but it only gives you 59 days on each entry.


Very good point, thanks for pointing this out, I didnt really look at it from that angle. I wont waste money on it, thanks!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Will do that. Hope they get back in good time. In the meantime I saw a post on FB where this lady in Davao is going to the Immigration Office to find this out straight from the horses mouth. She has a UK bf and he asked her to go check. While I never buy into 2nd hand info it will be interesting nonetheless to see what she finds out.


I've contacted the PBI by message on Facebook and I get replies in under 24hrs or you can even call and they will pick up the phone.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

An important change. You now need travel insurance with $35,000 covid cover. The latest 160B mentions maximum 30 day stay so does that exclude extensions, you have to show return/onward ticket for within 30 days. The travel insurance could be a killer for the older tourist.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> An important change. You now need travel insurance with $35,000 covid cover.


Tourists with TRICARE - download your coverage letter here: Get Proof of TRICARE Coverage | TRICARE


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Tourists with TRICARE - download your coverage letter here: Get Proof of TRICARE Coverage | TRICARE


There also is a Tricare card.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We are trying to piece together the requirements on our end here in Carolina. We have a CDC card and get the booster in two weeks. We have no health insurance so can anyone who has gotten insurance when traveling to The Philppines suggest a covid coverage? We are not sure how to meet the negative PCR test within 48 hours of departure. Our health department said those test results can take 3-4-5 days and all they have are the quick test.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Danward said:


> We are trying to piece together the requirements on our end here in Carolina. We have a CDC card and get the booster in two weeks. We have no health insurance so can anyone who has gotten insurance when traveling to The Philppines suggest a covid coverage? We are not sure how to meet the negative PCR test within 48 hours of departure. Our health department said those test results can take 3-4-5 days and all they have are the quick test.


Contact your departure airport and see if tests are conducted there where results are given much faster.

Best Covid-19 Travel Insurance Plans Of 2022
SOURCE: Best Covid-19 Travel Insurance Plans Of 2022


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward said:


> We are trying to piece together the requirements on our end here in Carolina. We have a CDC card and get the booster in two weeks. We have no health insurance so can anyone who has gotten insurance when traveling to The Philppines suggest a covid coverage? We are not sure how to meet the negative PCR test within 48 hours of departure. Our health department said those test results can take 3-4-5 days and all they have are the quick test.


Danyward have you tried contacting the Airlines? They must have some sort of travel insurance information.

And then if that doesn't work here are some links online 
Travelers Insurance 
Travel Medical Insurance 

You also might want to call locally in your area and talk with insurance companies.

I can't find the link but one guy was complaining online on the PBI Facebook page about his $65 cost on his insurance for the visit. If you read under the comments section, you'll find the very same issues that you're talking about PBI Official Facebook Page


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> An important change. You now need travel insurance with $35,000 covid cover. The latest 160B mentions maximum 30 day stay so does that exclude extensions, you have to show return/onward ticket for within 30 days. The travel insurance could be a killer for the older tourist.


I just saw that on the BOI facebook page. I will make sure to read the small print of the medical insurance policies Im interested in as I want the policy to specifically mention covid cover for the satisfaction of immigration.

An Emirates ticket comes with 30 days covid insurance included:
Emirates COVID-19 medical travel insurance

*Extensions*
I have seen two sources that show that extensions will still be granted.

The first source is the UK.gov site
Next is a friend in Davao who actually went to the BOI office there on 04/02/22 and the staff told her that yes extensions will be granted as usual to tourists.
I hope this does not change. It will be gutting to go to the Ph after 2.5 years only to be allowed to stay 30 days. Will have to do a visa run flight if that happens. Fingers crossed they leave it as it is.










Philippines Entry Requirements (🇬🇧 government site)


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We'd be buying our ticket through CheapoAir and the likely carrier would be American Airlines and Japan Airlines.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I just saw that on the BOI facebook page. I will make sure to read the small print of the medical insurance policies Im interested in as I want the policy to specifically mention covid cover for the satisfaction of immigration.
> 
> An Emirates ticket comes with 30 days covid insurance included:
> Emirates COVID-19 medical travel insurance
> ...


We are flying Emirates but not until early May. The travel insurance is only valid until 31 march.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> We are flying Emirates but not until early May. The travel insurance is only valid until 31 march.


Its my favourite airline to fly, I like the service, the food...and the A380 

One good move they have just implemented is that they have scrubbed the requirement for a 48hr PCR even for transit passengers going through Dubai. This would have been a huge pain as the processing time for RT-PCR can be 48hrs. So the risk of a late result and not making the flight was real. Add to that the hassle of changing flight to another date and rebooking another PCR and hoping THAT result comes on time. 

All this is no more now which is excellent news.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

KatanaDV20 said:


> One good move they have just implemented is that they have scrubbed the requirement for a 48hr PCR even for transit passengers going through Dubai. This would have been a huge pain as the processing time for RT-PCR can be 48hrs. So the risk of a late result and not making the flight was real. Add to that the hassle of changing flight to another date and rebooking another PCR and hoping THAT result comes on time.


Additionally, according to the resolution, starting February 1, arriving passengers must submit a negative RT-PCR test valid for 48 hours prior to departure from country of origin.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Our health care provider could not say 100% that RT meant rapid test. Their rapid test gives + or - same day if not instantly.
Our Health Dept can not get a PCR result back in 48 hours. Our state puts our vaccine records on their website but whether the departing airline or airports can access it not sure.
They said we can voluntarily be tested any time. We may text 4 weeks before departure, then 3 weeks, 2 and 1 and quarantine late in the process to make sure we are good to go on departure date.

As far as the yellow WHO card they said there is no mention of covid on the card and doesn't have any space to enter vaccine data. Hopefully the WHO get a world wide accepted card and US providers can order some and give them to patients travelling.
They also found two people in their office who had traveled and those people used the white CDC card. (but not to MNL)

We are going to travel with spare mask, home test kits, etc. so if we get on the plane when we arrive in Japan and on to Philippines we can provide as much as we can to show them we have done everything we could do to meet their requirements. To arrive MNL and turned away would be a disaster for us.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

RT stands for Real Time not rapid the rapid antigens (lateral flow) are not acceptable. We can't use our healthcare providers for this and have to go to a private lab, 48 hours is no problem. Your CDC card is quite acceptable so just go with that.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Gary D said:


> RT stands for Real Time not rapid the rapid antigens (lateral flow) are not acceptable. We can't use our healthcare providers for this and have to go to a private lab, 48 hours is no problem. Your CDC card is quite acceptable so just go with that.


With a little looking I see multiple types locally. 
Rapid-PCR results in 15 minutes 
and PCR Test results in 1-5 days.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> With a little looking I see multiple types locally.
> Rapid-PCR results in 15 minutes
> and PCR Test results in 1-5 days.


The rapid test is not acceptable. Make sure you get the correct one otherwise you won't be getting on the plane. Many have been turned away for not having the correct test.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> The rapid test is not acceptable. Make sure you get the correct one otherwise you won't be getting on the plane. Many have been turned away for not having the correct test.


Strongly agree. The wording of these PCRs can be a gotcha where the "R" can cause confusion (rapid vs. reverse). It confused me and I contacted the airline and test center to make sure. Basically if they say you'll get the result in 3 hours - its the wrong test.

What you need is the *RT-PCR *(Reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction) which is the one that takes upto 48hrs to process.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Strongly agree. The wording of these PCRs can be a gotcha where the "R" can cause confusion (rapid vs. reverse). It confused me and I contacted the airline and test center to make sure. Basically if they say you'll get the result in 3 hours - its the wrong test.
> 
> What you need is the *RT-PCR *(Reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction) which is the one that takes *upto 48hrs to process.*


So if the test takes upto 48hrs and the test "must be taken within 48hrs of departure" according to the airline, how do you accomplish this act?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> So if the test takes upto 48hrs and the test "must be taken within 48hrs of departure" according to the airline, how do you accomplish this act?


It doesn't take 48hrs, they are usually quoting within 48hr, Just find a lab offering 24 hr. I believe the test only takes about 8 hrs to give a result.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Zep said:


> So if the test takes upto 48hrs and the test "must be taken within 48hrs of departure" according to the airline, how do you accomplish this act?


In the majority of instances you will get the results well before 48hrs. Sometimes by the next morning or afternoon. They just say 48hrs to give them some breathing space to cover themselves when the workload gets high. A few countries ask for 72hr RT-PCRs which give a lot more time for results to come back. 

Having said that the fact that some airlines have waived their fee for changing flight dates or give vouchers with a 2 year validity shows that they recognize the hassles passengers face with testing and getting results on time.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Office of the Presidential Spokesperson *

Cabinet Secretary Karlo Nograles
Acting Spokesperson
10 February 2022

IATF updates protocols for arriving foreign nationals:

The Inter-Agency Task Force for the Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases (IATF-EID) updated the entry, testing, and quarantine protocols for foreign nationals arriving from abroad under certain provisions contained in IATF Resolution No. 160-B, dated February 3, 2022.
In the amended protocols, foreign spouses and/or children of Filipino citizens and former Filipino citizens with balikbayan privilege including their foreign spouse and/or children who are not balikbayans and who are traveling with them to the Philippines shall no longer be required to have return tickets no later than 30 days from date of arrival in the Philippines.

*Meanwhile, foreign nationals coming from visa-free countries under EO 408 (series of 1960), as amended, who intend to stay beyond 30 days for purposes other than tourism or leisure may enter the Philippines through an entry exemption document EED issued under existing IATF rules and regulations. *

_*My note: (EED is obtained from the Philippine Consulate of your country).*_

On the other hand, foreign spouses and children of Filipino citizens who are not nationals of EO 408 countries, whether or not traveling with said Filipino citizen, or who came from visa-required countries, or who are restricted foreign nationals, may enter the country without the need for an entry exemption document provided they have been issued a 9(a) visa with the appropriate visa notation.

All of the above foreign nationals are required to be fully vaccinated and possess acceptable proof of vaccination, except only for minor children below twelve years of age traveling with their fully-vaccinated parents.

They must also present a negative RT-PCR test taken within 48 hours prior to date and time of departure from the country of origin or first port of embarkation in a continuous travel to the Philippines excluding layovers. They must not have also left the airport premises or been admitted into another country during such lay-over.

The IATF, upon the recommendations of the Department of Foreign Affairs, has also accepted the national COVID-19 vaccination certificates of Brazil, Israel, South Korea, and Timor Leste for purposes of arrival quarantine protocols, as well as for interzonal and intrazonal movement.

These are in addition to other countries, territories, and jurisdictions whose proofs of vaccination the IATF has already approved for recognition in the Philippines, and without prejudice to such other proofs of vaccination approved by IATF for all inbound passengers.

As such, the Bureau of Quarantine, the Department of Transportation – One-Stop-Shop, and the Bureau of Immigration are directed to recognize only the proofs of vaccination thus approved by the IATF. ### OPS
PBI Facebook Official page link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So no visa extensions. Mind you the Balikbayan protocol has changed 4 times in as many days. First you needed an onward ticket then you didn't then you did and now you don't again. Just waiting for them to drop the insurance again.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> *Meanwhile, foreign nationals coming from visa-free countries under EO 408 (series of 1960), as amended, who intend to stay beyond 30 days for purposes other than tourism or leisure may enter the Philippines through an entry exemption document EED issued under existing IATF rules and regulations*


Thanks for the update, things change so fast there its unreal.

Unless *I'm* mistaken - to me it looks like tourists can *still* extend without needing an EED? Because we will be extending solely for the purpose of continuing tourism and leisure. What else am I going for?

I suppose If im going to the Ph to get cosmetic surgery (to pull a random example out of the sky) then yes I WOULD need an EED. Is that what it implies?



Gary D said:


> So no visa extensions. Mind you the Balikbayan protocol has changed 4 times in as many days. First you needed an onward ticket then you didn't then you did and now you don't again. Just waiting for them to drop the insurance again.


I cant keep up, I dread each day thinking "What will todays update be?". As much as I would love to jump on a plane ASAP I think I will bide my time and wait a couple months for things to settle. The way it looks now we could be halfway to the Ph at 41,000ft and then see that theres another update to the entry requirements.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Unless *I'm* mistaken - to me it looks like tourists can *still* extend without needing an EED? Because we will be extending solely for the purpose of continuing tourism and leisure.


 Interesting point of view. Left to see if the officials will agree to that interpretion.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Thanks for the update, things change so fast there its unreal.
> 
> Unless *I'm* mistaken - to me it looks like tourists can *still* extend without needing an EED? Because we will be extending solely for the purpose of continuing tourism and leisure. What else am I going for?
> 
> ...


You'd get the EED before you left your country because you have a loved one here.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I cant keep up, I dread each day thinking "What will todays update be?". As much as I would love to jump on a plane ASAP I think I will bide my time and wait a couple months for things to settle. The way it looks now we could be halfway to the Ph at 41,000ft and then see that theres another update to the entry requirements.


Wise choice in my opinion. Let the dust settle a bit before jumping.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Thanks for the update, things change so fast there its unreal.
> 
> Unless *I'm* mistaken - to me it looks like tourists can *still* extend without needing an EED? Because we will be extending solely for the purpose of continuing tourism and leisure. What else am I going for?
> 
> ...


My reading of that is if you are coming to the Philippines for reasons other than tourist or leasure you can extend as long as you have an EED. Tourists can not stay beyond 30 days


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

If that is the case (that us tourists cannot extend) then I find this whole thing of opening the borders a bit like a ballon thats been deflated a bit. They stated that their tourism sector has taken a battering and that the injection of tourists $ will be welcome - but they want us out in 30 days. Oh well, nothing I can do about it. I should be thankful for small mercies - at least I can go there now.

I guess I have to be prepared for the ol' visa run flights. Of course now its not so simple. Once at the visa run destination you'd need a 48hr PCR to re enter the Ph.

I think if this 30-day only is confirmed I'll take the easy way out - spend 29 days there then take the gf to Thailand, Malaysia, India and the UAE (all places where I have good friends I can stay with) for a long spell.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> If that is the case (that us tourists cannot extend) then I find this whole thing of opening the borders really confusing. They stated that their tourism sector has taken a battering and that the injection of tourists $ will be welcome - but they want us out in 30 days. Oh well, nothing I can do about it.
> 
> I guess I have to be prepared for the ol' visa run flights. Of course now its not so simple. Once at the visa run destination you'd need a 48hr PCR to re enter the Ph.
> 
> I think if this 30-day only is confirmed I'll take the easy way out - spend 29 days there then take the gf to Thailand for a long spell.


If only if it was that simple. Having a girlfriend leave the Philippines is never a given, many are stopped at the airport, they are deliberately delayed so they miss the flight. Also the whole throw away ticket becomes a problem if you have to use it. The country your onward ticket is to could also require and onward ticket, many do, you could end up in an endless loop of onward tickets. As to 30 days, that should be long enough for any tourist. Perhaps the Philippines is using this to sort out their visas and force visitors to use the appropriate visa for their stay.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> If that is the case (that us tourists cannot extend) then I find this whole thing of opening the borders a bit like a ballon thats been deflated a bit. They stated that their tourism sector has taken a battering and that the injection of tourists $ will be welcome - but they want us out in 30 days. Oh well, nothing I can do about it. I should be thankful for small mercies - at least I can go there now.
> 
> I guess I have to be prepared for the ol' visa run flights. Of course now its not so simple. Once at the visa run destination you'd need a 48hr PCR to re enter the Ph.
> 
> I think if this 30-day only is confirmed I'll take the easy way out - spend 29 days there then take the gf to Thailand, Malaysia, India and the UAE (all places where I have good friends I can stay with) for a long spell.


Katana you can stay here a long time if you just obtain the EED from your local Philippine Consulate, so you'll end up with 3 months before you renew again and if you live outside Manila or on another island, there are several Satellite Offices that can handle the extensions and in some cases approved travel agencies.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> If only if it was that simple. Having a girlfriend leave the Philippines is never a given, many are stopped at the airport, they are deliberately delayed so they miss the flight. Also the whole throw away ticket becomes a problem if you have to use it. The country your onward ticket is to could also require and onward ticket, many do, you could end up in an endless loop of onward tickets. As to 30 days, that should be long enough for any tourist. Perhaps the Philippines is using this to sort out their visas and force visitors to use the appropriate visa for their stay.


Good point about the endless loop of onward tickets. I guess I will just have to do visa runs. Its now 27 months since I saw the gf and the gap will be even longer by the time I land there. To have to leave after just 30 days will be a gut punch. I really enjoyed my 30 days + 59 day extensions back in 2018 & 2019. 

The FB comments on the BOI page is full of people asking about extensions. Im monitoring closely. After a month passes I will observe comments even more closely because the first reports from tourists on the ground about extensions will come through. Although of course the situation is so fluid they could just drop an outright ban on extensions and its game over. Just have to wait and see how things develop....


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Katana you can stay here a long time if you just obtain the EED from your local Philippine Consulate, so you'll end up with 3 months before you renew again and if you live outside Manila or on another island, there are several Satellite Offices that can handle the extensions and in some cases approved travel agencies.


Thanks! This is the way out to a long stay. I will look into this, its validty window of this EED that Im concerned about. I guess I should only get it when I have tickets to the Ph booked. I wonder how long its window is where you have to use it.

I also need to find out if I can ONLY get it from my home country or wether I can do this from another country. For example I have family in Singapore who I stay with - could I use the Ph Embassy there to get this EED? Will need to send them an email.

Update
It gets better!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Thanks! This is the way out to a long stay. I will look into this, its validty window of this EED that Im concerned about. I guess I should only get it when I have tickets to the Ph booked. I wonder how long its window is where you have to use it.
> 
> I also need to find out if I can ONLY get it from my home country or wether I can do this from another country. For example I have family in Singapore who I stay with - could I use the Ph Embassy there to get this EED? Will need to send them an email.
> 
> ...


Okay, and with the ever changing Visa requirements the website could be behind because this update is from Aug 1st, 2021. 

You also need to find out if Singapore has the same Visa requirements as the UK and then what about their staffing.

I think the EED letter's might take some time but now's the time to enquire.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Obtaining an EED will require meeting certain criteria. Previously they were taking several weeks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Obtaining an EED will require meeting certain criteria. Previously they were taking several weeks.


Good point Gary, I didn't think of that and it appears the PBI is aware that many have fiances or relationships here.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Zep said:


> So if the test takes upto 48hrs and the test "must be taken within 48hrs of departure" according to the airline, how do you accomplish this act?


We got the booster Feb. 14. The medical center suggested that the 48 hours may mean you need the negative test result by, for example, 5pm Wednesday (or after) if you depart 5pm Friday. I see a possible hole in that theory. We could test on Monday and get the negative result on Thursday. Ok that shows were were negative as of Monday but we could have been infected on Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Looking around the cost for a RT-PCR is around $200. These clinics etc. don't seem to show the RT in the PCR. They just show it as PCR.

Has anyone priced $35,000 medical insurance that covers Covid and which fly by night companies (which means companies we have never heard of) would the PH accept. Thanks.

Hopefully things are running smoothly in Manila with borders open Fec. 10.


----------

